# TT question



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

At the NMRA national train show in Portland OR., I saw a really innovative display. The man had built a TT scale switching layout in a guitar case. He had true remote controlled couplers on some of his locos and cars. He had mounted a tiny servo dead center in the floor of a boxcar. This servo operated one of two levers going to the couplers at each end of the car.
The levers would open the knuckle of a Kadee coupler on the command of a function output from a DCC decoder. On the Loco, he had used a tiny motor originally designed to act as the vibrate device in a pager.
After all that explanation, here are my questions. If the man who made the guitar case layout is on this forum, please answer. If anyone else knows the answers feel free to jump in. Thanks.

1) How did you remove the weight from the pager motor's shaft? I managed to cut one off with a Dremel tool, but it was a difficult job.

2) What brand, size, model#, Etc. servo would you recommend? I work in N scale so the smaller the better.

3) Do the servos require any programming, or additional electronics, beyond setting up the function key on the DCC system?

Hope to hear back from you;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I kind of doubt the guitar man is here but you never know.
I don't know but was wondering on why you didn't enquire about these things when you saw him at the show?
Not too many TT members here.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Don't I Wish!*



big ed said:


> Not too many TT members here.


There may be a few who would disagree with me. TT Scale is strictly for the purists.

The only one who benefited from my TT collection was my ex-wife. She sold my entire collection while I was deployed. I knew something was up when I returned. I had a note in Flight Operations telling me to report to my Wing Commander after debriefing. The silly woman had put my clothes in storage and left the key with him. I guess she wanted a divorce.:laugh:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

There is little commercial support for TT these days although Tillig make track and stock. Any US stuff would be very old if you could find it. Are you saying you would like to attempt this in N? There are some very tiny linear servos available now. You would need a function decoder to operate them.


----------



## dwyaneward (Aug 4, 2011)

traction fan said:


> After all that explanation, here are my questions. If the man who made the guitar case layout is on this forum, please answer. If anyone else knows the answers feel free to jump in. Thanks.


You can find him over on the TTnut forum. here link to his guitar case layout

http://www.ttnut.com/the-guittar-case-t2340.html


----------



## Rich1853 (Jun 25, 2018)

On TTNUT.COM buy, sell, trade forum it was posted by the owner CN-TT from Vancouver, BC that it was for sale, that was back in December, 2017. There was no indication that it was sold or put in storage.


----------



## Rich1853 (Jun 25, 2018)

dwyaneward said:


> You can find him over on the TTnut forum. here link to his guitar case layout
> 
> http://www.ttnut.com/the-guittar-case-t2340.html


----------



## Rich1853 (Jun 25, 2018)

I belong to that TT Nut forum, here's a YouTube video from May 1,2022 taken inside the guitar case.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I don’t have any answers. Just a backup plan for Traction Fan if he can’t find what he’s looking for.
Wouldn’t the DCC uncoupling system on the N scale Kato Heavy 2-8-2 do the same while likely being easier to make in bulk quantities?
Detailed Workings via Spookshow.net


----------

